# My folk band "Irrelevant"



## trexgod (Apr 21, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/irrelevant420 We don't have a bandcamp yet, but we have some videos uploaded of us playing. You don't have to check us out. If you have a band we can help spread it around.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 21, 2015)

Good stuff, are you able to embed the videos here? I tried to no avail.


----------



## tobepxt (Apr 22, 2015)

if you can you should go play outside and record some more videos.


----------



## trexgod (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## trexgod (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks guys! and we will keep you updated.


----------

